# New Stereo Integrity Speaker Test!!!



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone! I have some AMAZING news!!! I just received a new pair of speakers to test for SI. I’ll be comparing them to the TM65s I have installed in my doors. The first comparison will be back-to-back, only swapping the speakers. No settings will be changed. The second, I’m dropping the crossover to 40hz (subs off) to test the low end. The final will be a 2-way setup with M25s, with a crossover point at 2500hz. My complete system is: M25, M3 & TM65s up front with a pair of SQL-12s. The 25s & 3s are powered by an SIQ-125.4, the TMs by an SIQ-200.2 and the 12s by an SIQ-1500.1. Signal goes through a Helix Pro MK 2 and was tuned by Jason Carter. Without further ado, here are some pics of the new speaker compared to the TM65…enjoy😁!!!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet! Can't wait to hear your opinion on it


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Saw the prototype in sept. Can’t wait for your thoughts


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Price point yet?


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

This should be good


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

@kmbkk

Interested to see how your doors hold up. 

1. What vehicle are these going into and what are the locations of your M3 and M25?

2. Any T/S specs and/or On-Axis & Off-Axis/Spinorama Frequency Response and Impedance plots for these? Nick has been utilizing Klippel data to develop his drivers for quite some time, so this data should be available.

3. Are these prototypes or final production versions?

4. Recommended Min and Max Power Rating?

5. Will they require the use of special mounting screws and washers to maintain warranty support? If so, are they supplied with the drivers?

6. Pricing per pair?


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

@bbfoto coming in with the real questions I would forget to ask


----------



## Turb0Yoda (Jan 4, 2019)

bbfoto said:


> 5. Will they require the use of special mounting screws and washers to maintain warranty support? If so, are they supplied with the drivers?


Looks like mark has a video covering what to do if they’re not included:






(I haven’t watched the video I just feel like the timing of it releasing today is too damn perfect not to post)


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Turb0Yoda said:


> Looks like mark has a video covering what to do if they’re not included:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shout out to @DavidRam. Drywall screws FTW!


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

bbfoto said:


> @kmbkk
> 
> Interested to see how your doors hold up.
> 
> 2. Any T/S specs and/or On-Axis & Off-Axis/Spinorama Frequency Response and Impedance plots for these? Nick has been utilizing Klippel data to develop his drivers for quite some time, so this data should be available.


I know he recently posted that these were pre production models and another set was being sent off for the klippel testing.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> @kmbkk
> 
> Here are the answers as far as everything I know:
> 
> ...


Let me know if that helps


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

love to see the reviews of this 8. 

I also wonder if down the line someone would allow a test between these and the JLs for a comparison. Even though those are no longer produced, many still consider those the measurement stick. Maybe Erins Audio Corner?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Jroo said:


> .... Maybe Erins Audio Corner?


Sadly, Erin is currently unable to do any testing. Check out his two recent videos:


https://www.youtube.com/@ErinsAudioCorner/videos


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> The final will be a 2-way setup with M25s, with a crossover point at 2500hz.


Hey Kelly, hope life is treating you well!! 

Definitely interested in your final thoughts with this pair, I was going to text Nick earlier and ask his thoughts on either this or paired with an M3. Starting to consider what I can do to improve the system in the CTS, since the doors can fit a 10" was thinking the TM8 + either M3 or M25 + sub + 5 channel amp might be the ideal simple set up in there.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Hey Kelly, hope life is treating you well!!
> 
> Definitely interested in your final thoughts with this pair, I was going to text Nick earlier and ask his thoughts on either this or paired with an M3. Starting to consider what I can do to improve the system in the CTS, since the doors can fit a 10" was thinking the TM8 + either M3 or M25 + sub + 5 channel amp might be the ideal simple set up in there.


Hey Ian, it is and hope the same for you! Jason Carter wants to do a 2-way tune for the 8 and the 3 and the 8 and the 25. I need to find time to meet him at Nick's to get it done, though. I'm especially interested in how it sounds without subs.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> Sadly, Erin is currently unable to do any testing. Check out his two recent videos:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@ErinsAudioCorner/videos


That's tough...been through one myself. The grieving process alone is hard, not to mention the logistics attached to it if applicable. Hope the best for him.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> That's tough...been through one myself. The grieving process alone is hard, not to mention the logistics attached to it if applicable. Hope the best for him.


That video was rough. Tough to get through. I didn't. 
Im 2 months out on a divorce myself. 
Idk much about the grieving. She ain't dead. She just lives over there now. But splitting up stuff....
Good God just take what you think you can use. Leave the rest. Let me know when you're gone.....
Idk its all in how you look at things I guess. 
Seems like he is taking it pretty hard though man. 
Sucks. Really sucks.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Hey Ian, it is and hope the same for you! Jason Carter wants to do a 2-way tune for the 8 and the 3 and the 8 and the 25. I need to find time to meet him at Nick's to get it done, though. I'm especially interested in how it sounds without subs.


Yep, all good here. Dang, wish Nick was not about 5 hours from here, would love to drive down and hang out.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> Yep, all good here. Dang, wish Nick was not about 5 hours from here, would love to drive down and hang out.


It’s a 4-5 hour drive for me as well. It’ll probably be during the Christmas break tbh


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> That video was rough. Tough to get through. I didn't.
> Im 2 months out on a divorce myself.
> Idk much about the grieving. She ain't dead. She just lives over there now. But splitting up stuff....
> Good God just take what you think you can use. Leave the rest. Let me know when you're gone.....
> ...


Yeah, grieving all that time and energy you spent trying to fix the hopelessly broken. Then celebrating the fact that you aren't in charge of fixing it anymore..

I mean, I could be slightly jaded about this subject. lol


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Turb0Yoda said:


> Looks like mark has a video covering what to do if they’re not included:
> (I haven’t watched the video I just feel like the timing of it releasing today is too damn perfect not to post)


Surprisingly he does not recommend the SI-approved screws 

sucks to hear about Erin’s situation. On the bright side, once he gets settled maybe he’ll have even more time to do audio stuff.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

eltigre said:


> Yeah, grieving all that time and energy you spent trying to fix the hopelessly broken. Then celebrating the fact that you aren't in charge of fixing it anymore..
> 
> I mean, I could be slightly jaded about this subject. lol


I definitely put my feeling about it into my comment....it was like grieving for me even though I knew it needed to happen and harbor no love for my ex and haven't spoken to her in about 14 years at this point. Our blessing was that we were young and hadn't yet explored a family or home ownership. It was just a waste of time, energy and emotion and I lost some years after it dealing with the fallout. We all absorb blows differently. Never know what will knock you down until it does.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

bbfoto said:


> @kmbkk
> 
> Interested to see how your doors hold up.
> 
> ...


If you look on the si owners group on facebook you will get an answer to every question your asking except about the mounting hardware. 

or look on the si web page






TM8







stereointegrity.com


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Iamsecond said:


> If you look on the si owners group on facebook you will get an answer to every question your asking except about the mounting hardware.
> 
> or look on the si web page
> 
> ...


Dude. They are only 400$?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Dude. They are only 400$?


Yes sir. I love my tm65s but these should be a good upgrade in the midbass department and they are 3db louder than the tm65 across the board according to Nick.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Iamsecond said:


> If you look on the si owners group on facebook you will get an answer to every question your asking except about the mounting hardware.
> 
> or look on the si web page
> 
> ...


Makes sense....I don't do Facebook. Just checked it on the website, though. Thanks.

Looks like everything is pretty much finalized and overall specs look good. It'll be nice to finally have another option for a shallow mount 8" midbass, and one that's affordable compared to the Illusion Carbon C8 and Focal Utopia 8WM.

I just wish that S.I.'s products would always remain in constant/consistent production so there are never any gaps in availability, especially if you need a replacement down the line. In the past it seemed like every time I had an install that one of S.I.'s products would work well in, I'd go to the website and they weren't available for at least a few months or were replaced with a new version. So don't hesitate and grab them as soon as they are available. 

Three things that would have put me immediately on board to buy these, even if I didn't have an immediate use for them:

1. A slightly lower Fs (it's a 8" midbass after all)
2. 2 ohm Impedance (less need to use a larger amp and bridge channels)
3. Ditch the built-in rain guard. (even though the TM65 was shallow, the built-in rain guard caused plenty of fitment issues in more than a few OEM door locations, requiring modifications).

Still a great option to have!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

UPDATE FINALLY!!!

I wasn’t able to install the speakers this weekend as I got hit with COVID Friday. However, I was able to get them installed yesterday morning, get some seat time listening to them and make 4 tune settings. I didn't do full tunes, just changed crossover settings for 2 different 2-ways. 

FULL DISCLAIMER: I'm not an SI employee, so my thoughts and recommendations should be taken as such

And now what you care about, here are my initial thoughts and impressions on the new SI TM8’s…

Before installing the speakers I listened to a set list of songs with the TM65s. I wanted to get a good listen with the 65s to do as close to a back-to-back comparison as possible. My first sitting with the 8s was with the exact same tune. I made sure to listen to the same songs as the same volume level. Immediately I could hear a fairly significant difference. The 8s provided a harder impact, especially with kick drums, and a much fuller low end. Bass was more present up front.

The next sitting I muted the subs and lowered the 8’s crossover to 40hz. Full disclosure, I’m a bass head at heart, always have been. When I was much younger I had an S-10 with 8 15s in a pass-through. I can honesty say with this setting I didn’t miss the subs at all. I’m obviously not winning an SPL contest with it, but damn they really add a lot of bass up front. I’ll say on one song in particular, Billie Eillish’s Xanny, they handle to low end effortlessly. The TM8’s really shined in this tune, whereas I don’t think the TM66s would be able to keep up at all. I’ll probably run this tune most of the time. I’ll un-mute the subs, because bass head. 

The next sitting was a 2-way between the TM8 & M3s. The 8s were still crossed over at 40 hz up to 300 hz. The M3s were 300 hz up. I didn’t re-EQ the M3s. However, this setup was very nice. A little tweaking on the M3 and it would be a fantastic 2-way.

The last sitting was a 2-way between the TM8 & M25s. The TMs were 40-2500hz and the 25s were 2500hz and up. This setup wasn’t as nice as the other 2-way. However, again I didn’t re-EQ it, so a new tune would definitely make an improvement.

Final thoughts on the TM8s: they’re a definite step up from the TM65s, in every respect to midbass. If you can fit them into your system I can’t recommend them enough!

Also, Stereo Integrity posted updated Klippel results on Facebook. They’re also on the SI website and I believe Stereo Integrity will post up details on a pre-sale when it’s time!!! 

And here's a pic of one installed in my FRS...


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Here a list of the songs I used:

Hotel California, Eagles Live
Cygnus X-1, Rush Live
16 Tons, Geoff Castellucci
These Bones, The Fairfield Four
We Are Symphonic Version, HEAVN
Drum Solo, Gojira
Svanrand, Heilung
Don’t Care Anymore, Phil Collins
In the Air Tonight, Phil Collins
No Sanctuary, Chris Jones
The Peppery Man, Natalie Merchant
Nutmeg, Infected Mushroom
Xanny, Billie Eilish
My Maria, Brooks & Dunn
Money for Nothing, Dire Straits
Don’t Know Why, Norah Jones
Keep Coming Back, Richard Marx
Oh Yeah, Yello
Bubbles, Yosi Horikawa
No Excuses, Alice In Chains Unplugged
Orinoco Flow/Evening Falls/Longships, Enya


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

So you like them? I was about to start begging for a set of jl 8s from someone...cough cough....
But these look good. Idk how you loud you listened to xanny though....unless I'm thinking about a different song? 2 chains on it?


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So you like them? I was about to start begging for a set of jl 8s from someone...cough cough....
> But these look good. Idk how you loud you listened to xanny though....unless I'm thinking about a different song? 2 chains on it?


most definitely love them! I’m talking about the bass line starting the end of each verse. The SQL12s shake my car apart, lol.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Damn you had them crossed to 40??? Your doors must be dampened something serious. That's impressive.....If i hadn't already just bought some JLs a month ago, these would have been scooped up quickly.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Freakquency said:


> Damn you had them crossed to 40??? Your doors must be dampened something serious. That's impressive.....If i hadn't already just bought some JLs a month ago, these would have been scooped up quickly.


Yep! Not sure I’ll leave them that low but they can handle it. I have all 3 layers of my doors deadened. I’ll see how these respond for a while and possibly add some more dampening if I’m not happy.


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

Great read! Gracias.

I bet Polyphia G.O.A.T. would be an amazing play.


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

I run my SB17MFC35-4 with a 30hz high pass and feed them 150wrms and they take it like a champ , I have never bottomed them out and they have some awesome bass , I'm a bass head too , in fact I still haven't put my subwoofer back in due to the amount of bass I have with just these.

I haven't even done anything to the doors except to make a very sturdy 36mm birch ply mounting ring , yes I do get some rattles but still very few considering I haven't added any dampening (doors well sealed from the factory and quite solid , Elantra Touring)

So I reckon you could easily run the 8" down to 30hz or lower without problem , that would really show what they are capable off.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> Damn you had them crossed to 40??? Your doors must be dampened something serious. That's impressive.....If i hadn't already just bought some JLs a month ago, these would have been scooped up quickly.


I'm always open to a set of those jls....


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

kmbkk said:


> UPDATE FINALLY!!!
> 
> I wasn’t able to install the speakers this weekend as I got hit with COVID Friday. However, I was able to get them installed yesterday morning, get some seat time listening to them and make 4 tune settings. I didn't do full tunes, just changed crossover settings for 2 different 2-ways.
> 
> ...


Frs huh? I like the modification to make it work. What are you gonna do as a cover?








This is what I did for my GB60s.
The real question though, how are the doors taking it? Even with full Resonix coverage, lead sheet, 3 lbs of clay around the driver, a brace between metal door skins above the driver, copious amounts of CCF, butyl rope, and Tessa tape they are just so long and thin. No rattles, but they ring like a bastard with my GB60s. So much so that I'm trying to figure out how to vent kicks around my clutch for a set of 8s. It's kinda weird, the doors vibrate enough that it sounds like the sound comes from the entire door and not the driver itself.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Surprisingly he does not recommend the SI-approved screws


Ten years ago we don't supply screws and we get chastised for it. Now we recommend screws and we get jabs. 🤪 Maybe we don't say anything again and watch the fireworks. 😎


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Electrodynamic said:


> Ten years ago we don't supply screws and we get chastised for it. Now we recommend screws and we get jabs. 🤪 Maybe we don't say anything again and watch the fireworks. 😎


That's how everyone else does it.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn. I want these now! I keep refreshing the SI screen hoping to see stock available.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Ten years ago we don't supply screws and we get chastised for it. Now we recommend screws and we get jabs. 🤪 Maybe we don't say anything again and watch the fireworks. 😎


Is it that hard to design a speak basket where the screws never come into contact with the surround? I mean, LOTS of companies do this and hence don't have this issue.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Niebur3 said:


> Is it that hard to design a speak basket where the screws never come into contact with the surround? I mean, LOTS of companies do this and hence don't have this issue.
> View attachment 357140
> View attachment 357141
> View attachment 357142
> ...


You forgot these....
These also have "plus one" tech. Making the cone and surround bigger than a conventional 6.5. 
SI is just regular. Sooooooooo


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Ppl are hard to please lol. 

400$ 8" midbass that beats...

Well.. where the screws at?
This company does a better job at designing baskets..

If you don't like it don't buy it. It's that simple. 

If you feel like you can make a better product. Have at it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^It is still a valid question. The product might be the best speaker of all time, but it doesn't invalidate the question of why they can't simply fix this one issue. They are the ONLY speaker manufacturer I know that has specific screws and/or washers needed and in this day and age, that is just silly.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

The screw n washer thing is for the SQLs. I don't see the reviewer using washers. So they may not be required. Ppl are just jumping to their own conclusions of issues.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

But since we are critiquing I'll throw my own before I go to sleep 😃. I'm having a hard time believing they playing down to 40hz with any authority in an IB door. I'd like to see some REW measurements to prove this. Just cuz they are crossed at 40hz don't mean they banging 40hz in that door. 🤷🏽‍♂️ 🤭


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Picassotheimpaler said:


> Frs huh? I like the modification to make it work. What are you gonna do as a cover?
> View attachment 357113
> 
> This is what I did for my GB60s.
> The real question though, how are the doors taking it? Even with full Resonix coverage, lead sheet, 3 lbs of clay around the driver, a brace between metal door skins above the driver, copious amounts of CCF, butyl rope, and Tessa tape they are just so long and thin. No rattles, but they ring like a bastard with my GB60s. So much so that I'm trying to figure out how to vent kicks around my clutch for a set of 8s. It's kinda weird, the doors vibrate enough that it sounds like the sound comes from the entire door and not the driver itself.


I’m putting the OEM panels back on. It just attaches from inside. I also wanted to make sure there weren’t any fitment issues I couldn’t easily see before securing the door card. The 65s were mounted in custom panels to bring them out of the door. The only modification I needed to do for the 8s was trim a little sheet metal to make the door opening larger. There’s still almost an inch between the speaker and the door card so I didn’t need to modify the door card at all!

The doors are taking the 8s like a champ! I haven’t gone full tilt yet but I haven’t heard any rattles so far, but anticipate I may need some more dampener on the door card soon.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

mrexcitement said:


> I run my SB17MFC35-4 with a 30hz high pass and feed them 150wrms and they take it like a champ , I have never bottomed them out and they have some awesome bass , I'm a bass head too , in fact I still haven't put my subwoofer back in due to the amount of bass I have with just these.
> 
> I haven't even done anything to the doors except to make a very sturdy 36mm birch ply mounting ring , yes I do get some rattles but still very few considering I haven't added any dampening (doors well sealed from the factory and quite solid , Elantra Touring)
> 
> So I reckon you could easily run the 8" down to 30hz or lower without problem , that would really show what they are capable off.


I may play around with the crossovers some. I don’t intend to find the max limits on the speakers though. I really don’t want to blow them 😂


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

eltigre said:


> Great read! Gracias.
> 
> I bet Polyphia G.O.A.T. would be an amazing play.


I downloaded it and indeed it sounds pretty good😁


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Ppl are hard to please lol.
> 
> 400$ 8" midbass that beats...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna try the 8s. But...lets be honest. 
They could make a better product. 
Hence the v1...v2....v3....and the new and improved v4. 6 5. 
Jl only had one version. And people still go ape ****. 10 years after they production was ended. 
I might as well wait until the v2 comes out in 6 months. They will probably have carbon cones and no rain guards.


----------



## Picassotheimpaler (Sep 21, 2014)

kmbkk said:


> I’m putting the OEM panels back on. It just attaches from inside. I also wanted to make sure there weren’t any fitment issues I couldn’t easily see before securing the door card. The 65s were mounted in custom panels to bring them out of the door. The only modification I needed to do for the 8s was trim a little sheet metal to make the door opening larger. There’s still almost an inch between the speaker and the door card so I didn’t need to modify the door card at all!
> 
> The doors are taking the 8s like a champ! I haven’t gone full tilt yet but I haven’t heard any rattles so far, but anticipate I may need some more dampener on the door card soon.


Interesting. Enough sound treatment and it won't rattle at all. Let me know if you notice the door smearing the sound. It bugs the death out of me lol


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Like I said, Punching Bag


----------



## mrexcitement (Jan 23, 2019)

You will not blow them if you ease the volume up and listen for bad mechanical noise or burning coil smell , I was a bit worried about my SB acoustic drivers in my door as they are hifi drivers and have a low QTS but after using them they can take a real beating and keep coming back for more , I am super impressed with them and can't recommend them enough , I have never bottomed them out or smelt burning coil and that's on 150wrms , the speakers you are testing look like they could take a lot more , don't be afraid , the speaker will complain long before you actually blow it.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Electrodynamic said:


> Ten years ago we don't supply screws and we get chastised for it. Now we recommend screws and we get jabs. 🤪 Maybe we don't say anything again and watch the fireworks. 😎


meh, more of a “spitball from the peanut gallery”, than fireworks.


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

*WARNING* The following is an audio morons, unsolicited and surely unnecessary opinion. I don't know the players, the game or the politics. *WARNING*

People who stalk other members around and bash their livelihood repeatedly, should be banned. It's not a good look for the forum or the industry.

Having a problem and saying is one thing but trying to continually harm the business is another. There is such a thing as defamation. Hard to inforce on the web but not impossible.

I've read about the issue and the rectifying of the issue. It's not even debatable that customers are being compensated and made whole.

I've moderated on forums that have vendor sub forums that grant business owers full moderator permissions, in their respective space. Just for this reason.


----------



## teh_squirrel (Jan 16, 2020)

I feel like its going to be hard not to try and jam these things somewhere...


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

teh_squirrel said:


> I feel like its going to be hard not to try and jam these things somewhere...


me too, brother-me too.🧐


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

I do not care 1 bit about the great screw debate. I just want a set of these to objectively compare against one of my sets of the beloved JL zr800's that I currently run. 

It would be quite nice for those of us that want to learn about the TM8, to leave the outside stuff to another thread.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

Defamation requires saying something known to be false with the intent of causing harm. No one has done that and I don’t think anyone wants to harm SI. 

Like many companies, SI makes some great products and some stuff that has issues. Most of us have been eagerly awaiting this product release as it could potentially fill a pretty big hole in the marketplace.

But this forum was intended to be a place where people ask critical questions, not just act like fanboys. it’s not surprising that people want to know if these drivers have the same issues present in other drivers sold by the same company.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

SQ_Bronco said:


> Defamation requires saying something known to be false with the intent of causing harm. No one has done that and I don’t think anyone wants to harm SI.
> 
> Like many companies, SI makes some great products and some stuff that has issues. Most of us have been eagerly awaiting this product release as it could potentially fill a pretty big hole in the marketplace.
> 
> But this forum was intended to be a place where people ask critical questions, not just act like fanboys. it’s not surprising that people want to know if these drivers have the same issues present in other drivers sold by the same company.


Good points, but what I believe others are speaking to is the constant re-voicing of positions that have been said in multiple threads.When it comes up Every time an SI thread is opened it doesn’t come across as questioning for answers but more of an opportunity to voice an opinion in the form of inquiry.


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Especially from all the people that aren't speaker engineers or manufacturers lol. That's all I have to say about that. 😉


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

It's the internet. People say sh!t. Life goes on.


----------



## robabeatle (Jun 24, 2020)

Ill just throw out there that I got a set of the new SI 6.5s and because of certain install constraints, I could not use the supplied screws. I know that this likely negates my warranty, but I got the 40% off deal and I love them so far.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

ndm said:


> I do not care 1 bit about the great screw debate. I just want a set of these to objectively compare against one of my sets of the beloved JL zr800's that I currently run.
> 
> It would be quite nice for those of us that want to learn about the TM8, to leave the outside stuff to another thread.


this is the test I mentioned and would love to see. I dont claim to have heard all the 8" midbass out there, but heard the JLs and they stood out.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Jroo said:


> this is the test I mentioned and would love to see. I dont claim to have heard all the 8" midbass out there, but heard the JLs and they stood out.


That is my main reason for wanting these. I need to find what will be the "available" replacement for the JL's. I love my JL's but I always have to be so conservative with them for fear that I may damage them. If the TM8 is close on performance then I can start having some fun again because I will be able to likely get a replacement in the case that they get damaged. 

The second reason why I want the TM8 is that for my convertible 72 Blazer I could possibly fit two 8's in each kickpanel for when the top is off. The TM8's are an inch slimmer than the JLs which is a great thing for keeping the panels lower profile.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I live in Williamsburg, VA so if anyone in the Hampton Roads area would like get a demo of the TM8, just let me know!


----------



## foreman (Apr 18, 2007)

Grinder said:


> It's the internet. People say sh!t. Life goes on.


Just pointed out the obvious. Way to go lol


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> The screw n washer thing is for the SQLs. I don't see the reviewer using washers. So they may not be required. Ppl are just jumping to their own conclusions of issues.
> 
> View attachment 357159


Since these are prototypes they didn’t come with screws. However, the production TM8s will come with screws.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

mrexcitement said:


> You will not blow them if you ease the volume up and listen for bad mechanical noise or burning coil smell , I was a bit worried about my SB acoustic drivers in my door as they are hifi drivers and have a low QTS but after using them they can take a real beating and keep coming back for more , I am super impressed with them and can't recommend them enough , I have never bottomed them out or smelt burning coil and that's on 150wrms , the speakers you are testing look like they could take a lot more , don't be afraid , the speaker will complain long before you actually blow it.


I’m going to play around with them a little more this weekend and see how they perform with a lower crossover setting


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> The screw n washer thing is for the SQLs. I don't see the reviewer using washers. So they may not be required. Ppl are just jumping to their own conclusions of issues.
> 
> View attachment 357159


The production TM8s will come with screws.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

kmbkk said:


> The production TM8s will come with screws.


What about the built in rain guard? Others have had issues with fitment on the 6.5’s and the rain guard.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

DaveG said:


> What about the built in rain guard? Others have had issues with fitment on the 6.5’s and the rain guard.


Its on the 6.5 and the preproduction models. I guess I'm going to be the person to ask about the "others" referred to. Who and how many people have had issues? Nick wants the rain guard and I can only remember maybe 1 person who asked about it or said something about it. That's not enough to make a change to the basket. I guess that's like people not liking a speaker because its 6.75 instead of 6.5.

just seems like asking a question to get people stirred up like the stupid issue/complaints about screws. I will say 99% of the people who buy these don't care about it but that's just my thoughts.


----------



## deadrx7conv (Aug 25, 2010)

TM8 vs ZR800 vs MW172 vs L8SE vs w800Neo vs C8-w vs Blam l200p ws8 (?) vs....


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

Iamsecond said:


> just seems like asking a question to get people stirred up like the stupid issue/complaints about screws. I will say 99% of the people who buy these don't care about it but that's just my thoughts.


Not trying to stir anything although I don’t carry your fanboy status. Considering a pair when available. It’s a valid question.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

DaveG said:


> Not trying to stir anything although I don’t carry your fanboy status. Considering a pair when available. It’s a valid question.


Fan boy status. I have finally achieved it apparently. Lol. I enjoy many brands but yes I really like si. You got me. 
my apologies for inferring your a pot stirrer if your not. 
but rain guards are going to be on production models.


----------



## eltigre (2 mo ago)

I mean.. It got hot where I grew up. lol


----------



## j4gates (Jan 1, 2016)

kmbkk said:


> I live in Williamsburg, VA so if anyone in the Hampton Roads area would like get a demo of the TM8, just let me know!


Was in Newport News this weekend...wish I would have seen this earlier. Glad to see you like them.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> I live in Williamsburg, VA so if anyone in the Hampton Roads area would like get a demo of the TM8, just let me know!


I wonder if I suggest a trip to Busch Gardens to the wife, then I get tired from walking around and come get a demo 😜


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

naiku said:


> I wonder if I suggest a trip to Busch Gardens to the wife, then I get tired from walking around and come get a demo 😜


All I can say is that you will get busted on that one. 😂


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

naiku said:


> I wonder if I suggest a trip to Busch Gardens to the wife, then I get tired from walking around and come get a demo 😜


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveG said:


> What about the built in rain guard? Others have had issues with fitment on the 6.5’s and the rain guard.


The rainguard will remain.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

naiku said:


> I wonder if I suggest a trip to Busch Gardens to the wife, then I get tired from walking around and come get a demo 😜


Well we have season passes to BG, so it could be a coincidence I run into you at the park...j/s


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Iamsecond said:


> All I can say is that you will get busted on that one. 😂


Maybe not if I meet him at the park


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope SI releases these soon. I just realized that my AF GS690's in my F150 are sounding really bad, and want to replace them with an 8's that aren't too pricey. I can wait a month or two (probably high hopes), but if they aren't out by then I'll have to really think about a different speaker.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Took a road trip to Charlotte today for a good tuning session. Needless to say, these speakers are putting out some serious energy! Attached is a Systune screenshot showing them playing down to 30hz, with a 25hz high pass. Also, a screenshot of the tune…


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kmbkk said:


> View attachment 359707
> 
> View attachment 359708
> 
> Took a road trip to Charlotte today for a good tuning session. Needless to say, these speakers are putting out some serious energy! Attached is a Systune screenshot showing them playing down to 30hz, with a 25hz high pass. Also, a screenshot of the tune…


That's a 30hz HPF but looks good.😃


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> That's a 30hz HPF but looks good.😃


And they only play down to 31.5hz 
But whatever


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> And they only play down to 31.5hz
> But whatever


I still wanna test em though. See what it takes the blow the surrounds glue off.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I still wanna test em though. See what it takes the blow the surrounds glue off.


Lol


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

kmbkk said:


> View attachment 359707
> 
> View attachment 359708
> 
> Took a road trip to Charlotte today for a good tuning session. Needless to say, these speakers are putting out some serious energy! Attached is a Systune screenshot showing them playing down to 30hz, with a 25hz high pass. Also, a screenshot of the tune…


How much power are running here?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> How much power are running here?


Exactly what I was thinking. Wonder if they'll take 200w crossed at 30 😃


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Wonder if they'll take 200w crossed at 30 😃


They might....I'm looking at some 6.5s that'll take a legit 100 watts with no xover so...maybe. 
Hopefully it's not like a 75 watts tune.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> That's a 30hz HPF but looks good.😃


Yup, sorry. We had it at 25 hz just before


Thomasluke7899 said:


> How much power are running here?


I’m running them on an SI 200.2.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

kmbkk said:


> Yup, sorry. We had it at 25 hz just before
> 
> 
> I’m running them on an SI 200.2.


Ok cool 
Are they in your doors or something like kick panels?
Also, if they are in kick panels. Are they sealed or vented outside somehow?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Next year I'll be putting 8s in my volvo. I'll snag a pair when they go on pre sale. I don't need them to take 200w at 30. I'll be happy if it can take 200-300w at 70 😃. Cuz you know.... front sub. 😃


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Ok cool
> Are they in your doors or something like kick panels?
> Also, if they are in kick panels. Are they sealed or vented outside somehow?


They’re in my doors.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> That's a 30hz HPF but looks good.😃


I was wrong, it’s a 40 hz LR4 HPF according to my tuner


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

My Blazer is up and running. I really hope to run two sets in the kicks of my blazer soon! (Yeah, that is two 8's per kickpanel).


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ndm said:


> My Blazer is up and running. I really hope to run two sets in the kicks of my blazer soon! (Yeah, that is two 8's per kickpanel).


love the old Blazers! What subs are you running?


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

kmbkk said:


> love the old Blazers! What subs are you running?


Lol. Two Bm mkv's up front in a "console " and once spring is here, two Jbl W15gtimii's in a massive three part ported SQ style enclosure. 😎 I will never run full volume ported though for fear of ripping the fiberglass top apart. I will likely have a bolt on "port plug" design to run IB (12ft³ to 14ft³) when the top is on. 

My dream is to make a replica top out of aluminum one day so I can not worry about the top so much( I am a metal shaper). Either that or laminate the top with carbon fiber.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

ryyo said:


> I hope SI releases these soon. I just realized that my AF GS690's in my F150 are sounding really bad, and want to replace them with an 8's that aren't too pricey. I can wait a month or two (probably high hopes), but if they aren't out by then I'll have to really think about a different speaker.


Nick has stated it will probably be March when they get released. From what’s being said and shown about these impatience may cause you buyers remorse if you buy something now just because instead of waiting a bit. You can always pick up a set of cdt 6x9s to get you through as they are a good price point but very good speakers.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

kmbkk said:


> View attachment 359707
> 
> View attachment 359708
> 
> Took a road trip to Charlotte today for a good tuning session. Needless to say, these speakers are putting out some serious energy! Attached is a Systune screenshot showing them playing down to 30hz, with a 25hz high pass. Also, a screenshot of the tune…


As this picture shows, it's a 30Hz LR4 HP. Notice there's not EQ below 100Hz. This is was the response when I switched from the full 3-way plus sub tune to the 3-way only. We were at 40, Nick said to drop to 30, and we even ran with no HP.

The trick is that the change in response wasn't worth dropping past 40Hz. Just more excursion/risk of damage. I brought them back up to 40, if I remember correctly.



kmbkk said:


> I was wrong, it’s a 40 hz LR4 HPF according to my tuner


We were all over. I explained above.

Here's my post from the Stereo Integrity Owner's Group on Facebook:


Nick has video of his son getting near the xB when I gave Kelly a demo of DJ Russticals 11-21Hz version of Billie Eilish's "No Time To Die". Hair tricks with the single SQL-15 in that parallel 6th. 

I had previously tuned Kelly's car with the SI TM65/M3 Carbon/M25 combo with a pair of SQL-12s on the trunk baffle (white FRS in the photos). All SIQ amps.

The car was great on that tune, but Kelly got the TM8s and put them in. We finally found time to meet up at Nick's so I could get a tune on the car with the 8s.

I went straight to tune 1 (3-way plus subs) and EQ'd the 8 a hair and put a new target response curve on the car - one I've been happy with in the xB.

I did a quick tune and got in the car.

The first track on my demo playlist is Heilung's Svanrand. I was into the track less than 15 seconds and opened the door. "Holy Sh*t! These are good."

Listened to a snippets of a couple of other tracks (Phil Collins' "I Don't Care Anymore" and Alice in Chains "Would?" from the Unplugged album) and then got out to let Kelly hear his car.

He came out all smiles.

Then we got Nick in the car. He came out smiling.

Got Jason Bertholomey in the car. He loved it.

Then I did a 3-way tune without the sub. Just changed from the 70Hz LR4 high-pass to 40Hz. We didn't miss the subs. If you were familiar with the track and having the extreme low end with the subs turned on, you'd pick up on the lack of the lowest octaves. Otherwise, most won't notice. You could compete SQ with the 3-way combo minus subs.
Then I kept the 40Hz high-pass on the TM8s, turned the M25s off, turned off the low-pass on the M3 Carbons, and tuned them as a wideband with the 8s.

Killer.

Bertholomey came out of the car smiling and laughing at that tune.

I'm looking forward to getting these in the xB doors and I'm positive the TM65s in Nick's Audi will go away in favor of the TM8s.

What's interesting is that Kelly's doors aren't treated anywhere near the degree that Nick's Audi doors are. In-car response from the TM65 MkIVs is great in the Audi. The TM8s are going to be absolute beasts in it.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

kmbkk said:


> They’re in my doors.
> 
> View attachment 359714


Well...that looks really good.
The install and response. 
Especially with no eq down there


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Well...that looks really good.
> The install and response.
> Especially with no eq down there


Yeah, I just turned the subs off and lowered the crossover.

I’m impressed with them.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Well...that looks really good.
> The install and response.
> Especially with no eq down there


Thanks! The install was pretty easy in my car, didn’t have to modify the door card at all.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

kmbkk said:


> so it could be a coincidence I run into you at the park...j/s


No it won't. I just quoted the proof. @naiku I expect a spot in the garage if I ever make it to your house! Plots against wives accidentally leak sometimes. Just saying, I mean.. they do though.🤔

But really these (sub 😁) woofers seem pretty sweet. If I can get these down to 35 I would probably go sub -less in my wife's blazer.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Theslaking said:


> No it won't. I just quoted the proof. @naiku I expect a spot in the garage if I ever make it to your house! Plots against wives accidentally leak sometimes. Just saying, I mean.. they do though.🤔
> 
> But really these (sub 😁) woofers seem pretty sweet. If I can get these down to 35 I would probably go sub -less in my wife's blazer.


In Kelly's little FR-S they're crazy good. A Blazer has a large volume of cabin to deal with, but if you can get them in, I think they'd be great in the doors. I would keep HPF at 40 or above with a LR4. Any lower than that and you're just asking for damage. There was some hesitancy to post how low we had crossed these because if/when people see it, they're going to say that "Stereo Integrity said you can run them at 40Hz" which isn't the case at all. They won't understand that we were running them that low because these are literally the first set in a car and we wanted to get a tune on them and look at in-car response.

After the 3-way + sub was done the next tune (3-way) was nothing but turning the subs off, listening with existing 70Hz LR4, then dropping to 40...then 30...then no HPF. All while listening and looking at SysTune to see if the lowered crossover point was worth it. A 8" midbass is going to fall off at some point. Nature of the beast.

Part of the reason for running the 8s crossed so low was that we wanted to see exactly what they would take. Specifically what they would do when ran hard.

I've ran the TM65MkIVs on 2x rated power with no HPF. If someone kills a TM65MkIV I know they were heavily abusing the driver. Same thing with this TM8. It's the same motor and 2" coil as the TM65MkIV so you're not going to kill the driver with power. You'll kill it by abusing it with power and too low of a crossover point. 

As a comparison, here's Klippel measurement of the TM8 to use with the in-car response posted previously. Again, all EQ of the in-car response was at/above 100Hz as part of the normal tuning process (specifically the 3-way + sub tune). As you can also see in the previous photos, I didn't touch EQ on the 8s after turning the subs off and lowering the crossover.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I will be building door pods. They (93 S10) came with 6.5's in the rear doors. Nothing up front. It will be a 3 way setup. I just got the seats done yesterday so it's time to work in the doors or center console. If I do the center console first then these might be in stock when I'm done with the doors.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Theslaking said:


> @naiku I expect a spot in the garage if I ever make it to your house


Make it out here sometime, I'll get you a spot 🙂


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Here’s a review from @bertholomey for the TM8s:

“Now....the FRS......with the TM8's......I got in after the 1st tune was completed (it took about as much time for Carter to tune it as it took to set up the table and all of the equipment.....an experienced dude with SysTune gets it DONE!). I didn't know what was playing, but I did know the playlist. I played several tracks at a relatively high volume (for me), and I was duly impressed......and then I was REALLY impressed when I found out the subs were off! When I heard it the first time, it was with the 40hz high pass....the mids....and tweets! Incredible impact, incredible dynamics, plus great extended low tones......these aren't just for the initial strike, but they were exceptional for stand up bass, sustained bass guitar notes, and electronic notes. But, wow! on the impact and dynamics.....pant legs moving, the whole 9.....but that was with a 40hz high pass and really cranking them......I'm sure with the 'normal' 70hz HP, they will integrate perfectly and be the anchor for the subs in the back. I also heard the system with the TM8's plus the M3 Carbons as a wide band - extremely impressive!”


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Iamsecond said:


> Nick has stated it will probably be March when they get released. From what’s being said and shown about these impatience may cause you buyers remorse if you buy something now just because instead of waiting a bit. You can always pick up a set of cdt 6x9s to get you through as they are a good price point but very good speakers.


I couldn't wait. Bought some Dayton Audio RS225-4 eights to hold me over.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ryyo said:


> I couldn't wait. Bought some Dayton Audio RS225-4 eights to hold me over.


Played yourself son


----------



## ryyo (Jun 29, 2009)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Played yourself son


Well one of my AF's is blown, so there's that. Couldn't wait until March, or even until the end of Jan. I'll deal with using something temporarily and don't mind. It's not like the Dayton's are expensive. They do seem a little underwhelming, but no big deal.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ryyo said:


> Well one of my AF's is blown, so there's that. Couldn't wait until March, or even until the end of Jan. I'll deal with using something temporarily and don't mind. It's not like the Dayton's are expensive. They do seem a little underwhelming, but no big deal.


I tried them when the paper cone came out like 10 years ago. 
One of the biggest let downs. 
The silver flute 8s though. For the price. Those are bangers.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I just skimmed the thread again and didn't see any answer to this yet. Has there been any released Klippel distortion graphs, finalized TS specs, or dimensional drawings yet?


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

pwnt by pat said:


> I just skimmed the thread again and didn't see any answer to this yet. Has there been any released Klippel distortion graphs, finalized TS specs, or dimensional drawings yet?


I posted Klippel response from the production driver as well as an in-car measurement in this thread.

Mounting info and more is on the Stereo Integrity website.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks. The product page wasn't on the site the last time I looked there 

The Klippel charts I was hoping for was thd and imd. I'll probably have to wait for Erin to get himself set back up before those become available.


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

pwnt by pat said:


> Thanks. The product page wasn't on the site the last time I looked there
> 
> The Klippel charts I was hoping for was thd and imd. I'll probably have to wait for Erin to get himself set back up before those become available.


Hope Erin is well (if he sees this).


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Freakquency said:


> Hope Erin is well (if he sees this).


He's been posting on his Community page and responding to comments there. He said yesterday that things are looking up and he hopes to be back at it by the end of this month (January 2023). 



https://www.youtube.com/@ErinsAudioCorner/community


@ErinH


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> He's been posting on his Community page and responding to comments there. He said yesterday that things are looking up and he hopes to be back making videos by the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent......great to hear. I can empathize with the situation so I'm glad it's looking as well as it can given the circumstances.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Pre Sale is live, $399/pr:






TM8







stereointegrity.com


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

DaveG said:


> What about the built in rain guard? Others have had issues with fitment on the 6.5’s and the rain guard.


Rain guard makes zero difference. It's simply connecting the spokes of the basket on the top side.

Remove the rain guard and the spokes still have the same OD.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Another photo from production.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

JI808 said:


> Another photo from production.
> 
> View attachment 360084


I see my set.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

just ordered a set. I have some decisions to make about integration though. do people run a 4 way component front stage?


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

stonekutta said:


> just ordered a set. I have some decisions to make about integration though. do people run a 4 way component front stage?


I will be. 

I have M25s hidden in the A-pillars, M3 Carbons in the doors, and TM65 MkIVs in the dash.

The TM-8s will go in the doors.

With this setup I'll have the ability to run any combination of drivers to include a full 4-way.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

stonekutta said:


> just ordered a set. I have some decisions to make about integration though. do people run a 4 way component front stage?


Most run a 2 or 3 way front stage plus a sub. So depending on what you're calling a 4-way then yes...

I also picked up a set. Planning to run mine from around 65-300.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

squiers007 said:


> Most run a 2 or 3 way front stage plus a sub. So depending on what you're calling a 4-way then yes...
> 
> I also picked up a set. Planning to run mine from around 65-300.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I was thinking
8s in doors
6.5 and tweets in kicks
3.5 in dash location
1987 monte carlo
(I also have plans for 6x9 in rear package tray)
2 12s in trunk


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> I will be.
> 
> I have M25s hidden in the A-pillars, M3 Carbons in the doors, and TM65 MkIVs in the dash.
> 
> ...


what do you use to isolate drivers? something from sparked innovations or through the dsp/ director?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

😃

I just copped mine too.

The car this is going in, is still not running.🤪

Guess is time to put in the new alternator that's been sitting in the box for months. 😳

I'm exited for a new build. 😵


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm thinking.

8" low on door
2.7 high on door
Tweeter in sail
4"/tweeter centre dash
10" front passenger footwell sub
My Brahma X in the back.
😃


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

stonekutta said:


> I was thinking
> 8s in doors
> 6.5 and tweets in kicks
> 3.5 in dash location
> ...


I suggest putting the 8s in the kicks and 6 1/2s in the doors if you can. With my vehicle (2004 Scion xB) I'm going to put them behind the factory grilles in the doors because I already put the 6 1/2s in the 2 1/2" dash location.

The TM65 MkIV has a Sd of 21.1in^2
The TM8 has a Sd of 35.17in^2.

There's a great deal more acoustic energy in the car. If you're committed to doing them in the doors, you're going to need a great deal of deadening and sound treatment. I'm even looking at putting the welder to work and reinforcing my inner door skin to the crash bar in the door.



stonekutta said:


> what do you use to isolate drivers? something from sparked innovations or through the dsp/ director?


Processor and amplifier channels. Just select different tunes on the Director. Same thing I'm doing with the Audi and @kmbkk's car.

I currently have my system set up like this: Project Siclone

Tune 1: SQL-15 in parallel 6th, TM65s in the dash, and M25s in the A-pillars. 70/3000 LR4s
Tune 2: SQL-15 in parallel 6th, TM65s/M3 Carbons/M25s. 70/300/3000

I need to add a TM65/M3 tune. Probably just use 70/300 'cause I'm simple like that.

When I add the TM8s I'll probably initially go with the SQL-15 in the parallel 6th on a 40Hz LPF and run the TM8s from 40-70 and then pick up with my other crossover points between the midbass/midrange/tweet. Obviously have to watch power levels crossing the 8s this low.

I'll also have the following tunes with the 8s. Each of these configurations will have two versions - with and without sub.

3-way with the TM8s, M3s, and M25s at the standard 70/300/3000 LR4s
3-way no sub TM8/M3/M25 at 40/300/3000 LR4s
2-way with the TM8s and M3s at 70/300 LR4s
2-way no sub TM8/M3 would be 40/300 LR4s
2-way with the TM8s and M25s 70/2500 or 3000 LR4s
2-way no sub TM8/M25 would be 40/2500 or 3000 LR4s

Lots of options with a 4-way front and subs.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

stonekutta said:


> just ordered a set. I have some decisions to make about integration though. do people run a 4 way component front stage?





squiers007 said:


> Most run a 2 or 3 way front stage plus a sub. So depending on what you're calling a 4-way then yes...
> 
> I also picked up a set. Planning to run mine from around 65-300.





ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> 😃
> 
> I just copped mine too.
> 
> ...


I posted this in the Owner's Group, but I'll say it here as well...

For those of you that are getting in on the pre-order, start improving your sound deadening/sound treatment now.

Otherwise once you install them you're going to be annoyed by rattles in the doors vs just getting to listen to and enjoy them.

There's so much energy with these 8s that I'm seriously considering welding in reinforcement bars between the inner door skin and the crash bar in the door so the door skin/baffle is stronger.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

JI808 said:


> I posted this in the Owner's Group, but I'll say it here as well...
> 
> For those of you that are getting in on the pre-order, start improving your sound deadening/sound treatment now.
> 
> ...


That's the plan (not welding). Right now that car is bone stock besides a sub. I will be going to town on it within the next couple months. Install probly won't be done till mid year.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> I posted this in the Owner's Group, but I'll say it here as well...
> 
> For those of you that are getting in on the pre-order, start improving your sound deadening/sound treatment now.
> 
> ...


Got resonix cld’s, ccf, 1/64 lead and melamine 3m insul on hand but im gonna look into custom fitting the 8s in the kick panel area- Monte Carlo/ g-bodys have horrible window rattling problems from the factory.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> I posted this in the Owner's Group, but I'll say it here as well...
> 
> For those of you that are getting in on the pre-order, start improving your sound deadening/sound treatment now.
> 
> ...


So a bar can go through both lungs in the event of a side collision? 
That's kinda why there isn't one there already.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> So a bar can go through both lungs in the event of a side collision?
> That's kinda why there isn't one there already.




I'm welding 200lbs or so of steel to the roof so I have a solid start when it comes time to build my wall/enclosure.

There will be A LOT of steel added to this one. I'm not sure the wheezy 1.5l is going to want to lug around what I'm going to do to this thing. 

Heck, there's going to be 760lbs of subwoofers going in.

When it gets to the time to build the enclosure and the subs go in this thing will end up coming off the road and likely get trailered.

The entire doors will get steel added to them due to the sheer about of acoustic energy it's going to have.

Firewall and floor pans as well. 

Imagine a SQ/SPL vehicle that, aside from the wall of 8 24s, appears stock.


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

stonekutta said:


> Got resonix cld’s, ccf, 1/64 lead and melamine 3m insul on hand but im gonna look into custom fitting the 8s in the kick panel area- Monte Carlo/ g-bodys have horrible window rattling problems from the factory.


I have a guy that wants me to build a G body Monte for him. Two 24s.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

JI808 said:


> I have a guy that wants me to build a G body Monte for him. Two 24s.


Sheesh- i am having a tough enough time fitting 2 twelves and the amps in this silly thing! 2 24s- if anyone can do it, you can! Put the build on youtube when you get to it!


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

JI808 said:


> I have a guy that wants me to build a G body Monte for him. Two 24s.


Wonder if my wife will be ok pulling the 3rd row out 🤔🤭


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

JI808 said:


> I'm welding 200lbs or so of steel to the roof so I have a solid start when it comes time to build my wall/enclosure.
> 
> There will be A LOT of steel added to this one. I'm not sure the wheezy 1.5l is going to want to lug around what I'm going to do to this thing.
> 
> ...


Oh so like the magic bus....


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> Oh so like the magic bus....


Not so much. 8 24s.


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

JI808 said:


> Imagine, if you will… an SQ/SPL vehicle that, aside from the wall of 8 24s, appears stock.


yeah, I totally went back and read that whole post in Rod Sterling’s voice.


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Who's Rod Sterling?

😃


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

You're old enough you should know the Twilight Zone

Unless he was Outer Limits......been a while since i watched them


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

It's the twilight zone. 

Had to Google it. 

Homie died 11 years before I was born.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> It's the twilight zone.
> 
> Had to Google it.
> 
> Homie died 11 years before I was born.


Damn...what are you... 17


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Brah, Lon Cheny, Boris Karloff, Rod Sterling and Svengoolie will never die


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

This him right? He died in 75


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

Forddenial said:


> Brah, Lon Cheny, Boris Karloff, Rod Sterling and Svengoolie will never die





https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqCfRSNMSuj6TT8BN4Pc7MXi5XjV7HgOA


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Thomasluke7899 said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqCfRSNMSuj6TT8BN4Pc7MXi5XjV7HgOA


Wheres the color?


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Dad had all the original Monster Crew movies, MST 3000 and Svengoolie episodes on VHS.

@ItsonlyaHONDA 
You have entered a world
A world where sight and sound are no longer what they were.....
A world without color...or DSP's.......

You have entered...the Retro-Zone


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

All my dad watched was soccer.... in Spanish.... and old cowboy movies for some strange reason.....


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

Well, legend has it that The Duke only died in 3 movies.......and i have the "Dollars" box set with Clint Eastwood.....

How am i way younger than you and know more about what your generation watched?!?


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Forddenial said:


> Well, legend has it that The Duke only died in 3 movies.......and i have the "Dollars" box set with Clint Eastwood.....
> 
> How am i way younger than you and know more about what your generation watched?!?


🤷🏽‍♂️ cuz my parents weren't American. I'm first generation. That and I spent the majority of my childhood running the streets. I watched the Simpsons and MASH before bed. Does that count. 🤣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

_You're a bad man...!  _


----------



## Forddenial (8 mo ago)

@ItsonlyaHONDA better start watching reruns, or i'll wish you into the cornfield


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Grinder said:


> _You're a bad man...! _


I thought that was a baby picture of you. 🤣


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I thought that was a baby picture of you. 🤣


 That is hilarious!!!

True story: _It's a Good Life_ became my avatar and signature a while back in response to so many posts, threads and members being sent to the cornfield.


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Wheres the color?


They didn't know how to make them yet


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

stonekutta said:


> Sheesh- i am having a tough enough time fitting 2 twelves and the amps in this silly thing! 2 24s- if anyone can do it, you can! Put the build on youtube when you get to it!


Believe it or not it's going to be quite easy. I already measured a local car and confirmed.

Owner was in a wreck with the car (got rear-ended) so he's going to get the body work taken care of, get the car repainted, then I'll see it.

Definitely a delay, but still going to be killer.


----------



## stonekutta (5 mo ago)

Grinder said:


> _You're a bad man...! _


Thats what thats from! That episode is unintentionally hilarious!


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Finally did a demo video:

youtu.be/Ds9dKzVLFtk


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

kmbkk said:


> youtu.be/Ds9dKzVLFtk


say's block due to copyright grounds


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Dwarteacher said:


> say's block due to copyright grounds


yep, I’ll redo it. Stupid copyright


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

kmbkk said:


> yep, I’ll redo it. Stupid copyright.


Just upload the file for the video to a cloud storage service (Google Drive, DropBox, Microsoft OneDrive, etc.) and share the link so we can download the file and bypass YouTube altogether.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Try this:


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

kmbkk said:


> Try this:


Still didn't work.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> Still didn't work.


works for me. try to refresh the page. Are you on mobile?


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

It played but there was overlay music on it....not whatever he was giving demos of.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Dwarteacher said:


> works for me. Just hit play. are you on mobile


I thought so too, for a moment...


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Freakquency said:


> It played but there was overlay music on it....not whatever he was giving demos of.


Same here.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

Freakquency said:


> It played but there was overlay music on it....not whatever he was giving demos of.


your right, silly me thuoght that was the demo


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok, uploaded it to Vimeo again, this time without overlay music lol:


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

kmbkk said:


> Ok, uploaded it to Vimeo again, this time without overlay music lol:


I can hear this vimeo!!!! 🤭


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> I can hear this vimeo!!!! 🤭


Yep, I’m new to uploading videos 😂


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

kmbkk said:


> Ok, uploaded it to Vimeo again, this time without overlay music lol:


A Norseman. Well why didn't you say so. 
Come have some grog


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn! My computer just died. I am fricking pissed because I need to buy a new laptop and the ordering for these is open at the same time.


----------

